# my 87 300 zx



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

hello everyone,

i have recentlly purchased a 87 300zx, manual transmission, no turbo, 
111000 miles. in the past couple weeks im been having trouble changing gears from 1-2-3 and reverse, 4 and 5 are ok though. 

I wanted to know if anyone can help me figure out why or has had the same problem. i think its my syncrows. i also think my alignment for my clutch might be a little off. 

another thing my fan just sucked its cover into it and now im leaking radiator fluid. and that a biatch! , lol

but still i love the car and i want to keep it . im 19 and saving my money, actually i just started my job so i have no money to fix it. gosh this sucks. i was so excited about getting this car but now all these problems are happening im kinda dissapointed.

any help woiuld be appreciated.


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

I know that feeling mang......I got mine in may and today actually i just found the parts I needed to repair it i've had a full exhaust system and cold air intake system waiting on it to get fixed...since i didn't have to spend as much on the dash and transmission as i thought i would i've got the money for a boost controller too...which i'll be getting very very soon.
oh and remember your car is only a few years off twenty years old...you're lucky thats your only problem...and if you have a digital dash better get it checked out mine had several shorts in it...


what are your plans for the car after repair?


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

i dont have a digital dash luckilly. im going to start saving on my first paycheck.

im not sure, im not really car knowledgable. i deffinitlly want to make it faster. weather its from air intake or something else. i need new rims and an exaust(spell check) and i think i want toput a spoiler in just for looks. but well see i deffinitlly need more ideas.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

[quote="chillow']and i think i want toput a spoiler in just for looks.[/quote]
_PLEASE_ don't put a spoiler on it, unless it a very small, very sleek fiberglass wing that is properly painted to match the car, or is a proper color such as black. I know that many many Z owners and other enthusiasts despise cheese cutter wings, as do I. If you want to be Fast and Furious like Brian Earl Spilner with his mad crazy awesome Eclipse, be my guest, but do it with a Honduh, not a Nissan, especially not a Z. If you want any sort of respect from Z owners, and Nissan owners alike, don't disgrace the mighty Z with a Tie Fighter strapped on the back. But, it's ultimately your decision, just know that those wings are grounds for dirty looks and many cases of low respect.
Anyways, I didn't want to come off as an asshole or discourage you from building your car the way you want, I was just offering my 2 cents.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> .
> Anyways, I didn't want to come off as an asshole


 Well , you did. Keep your comments to yourself. If you can't offer actual advise , then don't post. This is a technical forum. If you wanna BS , go to OT.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

what about the wing on the red 300z wing


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

'85 fairlady said:


> what about the wing on the red 300z


That's a great wing, and it's one of my favorite body kits for the Z31s... I'm not 100% sure, but I heard from a few people that while the kit was still being made, supposedly the wing has been discontinued. I don't know though, i hope it's still around whenever I get around to doing bodywork on my Z.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

OHHHH NOOOOESSSSS! You just didn't. Oh wells I think the Kaminari kit is hideous except for the front bumper. Get a stock wing they look good :thumbup: .


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> OHHHH NOOOOESSSSS! You just didn't. Oh wells I think the Kaminari kit is hideous except for the front bumper. Get a stock wing they look good :thumbup: .


 I hate the stock wing , I think it's totally cheap and hideous.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]what about the wing on the red 300z wing[/QUOTE]


this is just a suggestion...where i'm from there are no 300zxt's none of these ******** around here expect a stock looking 87 nissan to whip their stang cobras ass....thats why i want mine looking stock i'm painting mine flat black leaving all the turbo emblems off. I had a targa top made yesterday...its awesome looks incredible but not flamboyant...the stock wing i think looks great on it....anything else is too much in my opinion...but there again i'm focusing more on the performance of the car....the only reason its getting painted is because i can do that by myself already have the paint left over from my old camaro... 400rwhp in a beer can hell yeah.....thats my plan to have that by christmas and it will be done....

you see this is what I'm talking about


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]what about the wing on the red 300z wing[/QUOTE] Honest opinion , it looks a bit too 80's-ish. Too boxy and squarish and the wing just doesn't look quite right. I'm not a real big fan of the Kamanari stuff anyway.......


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

the cars look great without any wing at all...imho


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

This ones ok , nice and understated , but I don't think the wing comes without the whole kit.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nissani said:


> the cars look great without any wing at all...imho


 I think wingless cars look a bit boring. It's all a question of finding the right wing , of course. A lot of the wings out there are just too much..........


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> A lot of the wings out there are just too much..........




in agreeance... check out that video man its crazy..


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I hate the stock wing , I think it's totally cheap and hideous.  But that's just my opinion.



NOOOO
You just didn't! Oh wellz. I'm different I guess.

We need to meet up and run our Zs someday heh. I gots new parts (lots of them).


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm up for that...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dont worry- I will beat you all-LOL I have like, 1,000 hp at 9,000 rpms and Im running 19 pounds of boost b/c I found Balliztiks Metal Head Gaskets that he has been dying to find!!!!!! Some people are a cop with a badge sometimes.....thats just my opinion-lol  The stock wing is really cool- I like my car the way it is- totally 80's looking. I smoked a 3 series bmw this morning by the way- the story is too long and I had better save it for OT.....hee hee


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah you'd beat us...but that would be boring...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Dont worry- I will beat you all-LOL I have like, 1,000 hp at 9,000 rpms and Im running 19 pounds of boost b/c I found Balliztiks Metal Head Gaskets that he has been dying to find!!!!!!


 Found them ey? PM me with the info......


----------

